# Mozart sonata K457 for string quartet.



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Any thoughts? I find myself extremely influenced by Beethoven's quartets when I arrange. Perhaps this be more Mozart-ian... Then again, this is the most Beethoven piece before Beethoven, isn't it? :lol: I was inspired by the trio version, and wanted to try a quartet version


----------

